# My first youtube post



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

So, here's my first effort for youtube. It's a bit rough around the edges but, imho, a good start.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice video. I liked the movie about Sousa. His wife told him he could not write anything but marches. He had her play on the piano a piece of music he wrote while he sang words he had written for it. She just sped it up and changed the beat and it became another one of his famous marches.


----------

